# Trove Mitspieler gesucht



## BlackNeo (19. Juli 2015)

Servus Community,

ich suche aktuell ein paar Mitspieler für Trove. Ich bin derzeit Mastery Level 17 und meine Klassen sind jetzt auf Level 8-10. Alleine macht das Game aber nicht so wirklich Spaß. Was natürlich extrem cool wäre, wäre die Gründung eines PCGH-Clubs, falls sich genug Leute finden. Oder vielleicht ist wer von euch schon in nem Club, falls die noch Verstärkung suchen, wäre ich auch dabei 

Falls jemand keine Ahnung hat, von welchem Game ich spreche, hier wäre mal ein Link zum Trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ns1i_2SzeGE

Und hier einer zur Steam-Seite: Trove bei Steam

Wäre super wenn sich ein paar Leute finden!

LG, 

Neo


----------

